# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Starter Cultures Needed: SW Ohio

## Winifredbarkle

Hello!

I'm getting my first viv set up for some D. Azureus, and I'd like to get my cultures started beforehand. Unfortunately  shipping during winter stinks, and big sites like Josh's are all sold out of everything!

I was wondering if anyone in the area of Cincinnati had any cultures they could spare that I could pick up. I'm looking for any of these: isopods, springtails, bean beetles, and D. melano.

Please PM me or email: smaness88@gmail.com

Thanks!

----------

